# AHM Y6b 2-8-8-2 Mallet



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello, I was wondering, what would others offer for an o'l AHM/Rivarossi Y6b 2-8-8-2? Please be serious, this is up for sale from a person who does storage auctions! One of my friends got his for $15, and the person is selling it close to it's original cost (introductory offer). I've gotten some advice a while back, but I need more, in advance, thank you. SOS...HELP! 

Here's a link 

http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/ahmhoscalelocomotives/id82.html

Again thanks, and God bless!

-


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I would say around 50-70 dollars is about right. They were made a long time ago and were not always the best runners and I belive they make much better DCC/Sound versions of it nowadays for about 250-300.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not sure... we are talking Rivarossi...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Even at it being a half Rivarossi they still used the large round motors in them and they don't have the worlds best detailling that is avialable now adays for 200-350 so 70 is aboutthe most in all honesty. If it had DCC or DCC/Sound installed it would be different. Most steamers that are not DCC ready go for around 10-70 dollars with the most ever hitting around 120.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay then. I'm still holding out for more input, but thank you gc53dfgc. I wish more steam in the inexpensive range was out there.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Aren't you the one wanting to buy it? or are you the one selling it? You can give him a lower offer of around 40-50 and he will probably take it since trains are not his specialty and he only buys storage lockers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try eBay, that's where I research prices.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

i grabbed an N&W one like that off ebay that was SUPER clean runs BEAUTIFULLY and was complete for a grand total of I think it was $115....It was my favorite engine till I bought the Broadway limited 1218, and my big boy...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay then, any advice on where to start the negotiations???


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

He wants 80 for it so go for 50 dollars and use these points to help you.

*The engine is in rough shape (If it is dirty and rough)
*I will have to put a good bit of money into it for repairs (if it needs them)
*It does not come with the original box (if it doesn't)
*I will need to pay some one or buy the tools and things required to do the maintnence on it (which it will nned)
*It is a very old engine and does not offer the many luxurys of model trains that are made today (which it does not) 
*The economy is very rough right now and even the top of the line engines only go for about 300 with all the latest technology (use this one wisely)
*Trains are just not very valuable these days with the economy the way it is (also use wisely)
*Even the nicest models of these of this type only go for about 100 dolalrs (be very cautious about this one and if his is mint or in good condition don't use this line)

If he says no, see if he offers a counter offer or ask if he has one. Go up from the starting point about 5-10 dollars each time.

Thats about the best negotiating that I can think of right now and should do the job.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I've judged otherwise, and decided against the Y6b, because of personal reasons. Thank you for the help everybody. God bless you all.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you all for posting, however, I have decided against the locomotive, on personal grounds. God bless you all and good night.


----------

